# Went down to Oropesa del Mar with my drone...



## Owen Williams (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Granny doesn't like the music or all those flats.
Nice smooth colourful film though.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I liked the music. What editing software do you use Owen?


----------



## Owen Williams (Apr 1, 2018)

Final Cut Pro X...on Mac


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> I liked the music. What editing software do you use Owen?


You'll have to spend some money to reach my grandsons standards Barry > :wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The music

Well it’s just about on line for a grandkid Jan 

It’s what they feel , what illustrates their talent 

What sets them aside from us 

Two generations on

Well done Owen 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> The music
> 
> Well it's just about on line for a grandkid Jan
> 
> ...


But Barry',s too old to be my grandson Sandra,..........think about it dear >:laugh:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just saw another video next to yours about overweight vehicles.........................






Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Have you seen this one Owen.........................?

http://blogs.dailylifetech.com/mwyP/drone-720x/d/selfie-quadcopter-conquers-the-idea-is-genius-11141

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Have you seen this one Owen.........................?
> 
> http://blogs.dailylifetech.com/mwyP/drone-720x/d/selfie-quadcopter-conquers-the-idea-is-genius-11141
> 
> Ray.


Looks good Ray, but everything I click on gives me a 404


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dunno Jan. It works for me.

http://blogs.dailylifetech.com/mwyP/drone-720x/d/selfie-quadcopter-conquers-the-idea-is-genius-11141

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Owen Williams said:


>


Owen, I know they're different bits of kit but have ever tried Drone Racing ?

I have watched it a few times on TV, the pilots control is exceptional.






Terry


----------



## Owen Williams (Apr 1, 2018)

Yes I do actually have one, I am alright at flying it but not very good at fixing them👍


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Dunno Jan. It works for me.
> 
> http://blogs.dailylifetech.com/mwyP/drone-720x/d/selfie-quadcopter-conquers-the-idea-is-genius-11141
> 
> Ray.


I can see the advert and video Ray, but when I click to find out availability etc I get error 404


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> But Barry',s too old to be my grandson Sandra,..........think about it dear >:laugh:


Well I'm old
I miss the odd thing

Sandra :grin2:
Not a lot>

Sandra


----------



## Owen Williams (Apr 1, 2018)

It’s a load of rubbish to be completely honest


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I presume that for $99 it cant be great.....but does it work.
It just mentions selfies so I presume that it is limited but no doubt they will develop the concept further.
Owen says it is a load of rubbish. What reasons I wonder Owen
Ian


----------



## Owen Williams (Apr 1, 2018)

Its designed for the profit of the manufacturer, by building it cheap and selling overpriced...


----------

